# Peek a Boo highlights: DIY?



## preciouscharm (Apr 8, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any tips out there for doing your own peek a boo highlights. I've been wanting to get my hair done with out spending a fortune and am scared to mess up. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kayteuk (Apr 8, 2009)

Just done mine myself tonight, its pretty easy to do apart from the back, will post some tutorial pics tomorrow!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 8, 2009)

well... i think when you do highlights, its important to remember to NOT start making highlights at the top layer where you part your hair. you want to start under a small layer at where you part your hair.

and if you make booboos, it is important to carefully wash it off or else you'll have blotches...

and get someone to help you cuz its hard to see the back of your head

if you want whiter hair, use foil and sit near a heater. heat is a catalyst for the bleach to react faster. you might even have to bleach twice is you are going from black to platinum blonde

do not rub into your scalp.. 

hope that helps!


----------



## preciouscharm (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Just done mine myself tonight, its pretty easy to do apart from the back, will post some tutorial pics tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will definitely look out for that!


----------



## preciouscharm (May 1, 2009)

Also must I bleach my hair first? I was planing to use the panic manic hair dye as Ive hears good reviews about it.


----------



## Kitty* (May 9, 2009)

It depends what manic panic colour your using. Some have more pigment then other ones. Their darker colours seem to work very well on un-bleached hair, but they wont be as vibrant as it would be on bleached hair


----------



## Kayteuk (May 11, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to post that tut, this visa thing is taking over my life right now.
I will do one at somepoint


----------

